# Daiwa vs Shimano Spinning for Trout



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

A while back I read through a thread detailing the benefits of Daiwa spinning reels for trout, based on much slower retrieve rates.
I have always been a Shimano guy, but am thinking of adding a Daiwa in the same size and class as a Stradic 3000Fi (9.5oz) for use on my Mojo Surf 7'.
The 3000Fi balances perfectly on this rod to my taste, and do not want to go much heavier.

I just clicked through what seem to be all of the Daiwa saltwater reels on their site, and it seems to me that all of the reels with dramatically lower ratios 
(4.xx etc...) are much heavier than the 3000Fi (which has a 6.0 ratio).
Are there older models that may not currently be in their lineup that I should be looking for on the used market?

And while I am at it, I would not mind something with the long cast spool designs.

I know that Jam had some very detailed opinions on this subject, as did some of the others here that have spent a lot of time chasing trout.
Any help on specific models would be appreciated,
Thanks in advance,
TjB


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been chasing specs since ~'58. For the last 20 years I have been using the Diawi SS 1300 "whisker" reels. They are my dedicated trout reels. Long cast spool design. Ratio is 5.1 / 1; But, I slow my retrieve as water temps cool. Spool is small, so less line retrived per crank. I am old school, primarily fish mirrolures. Downside: you have never taken a reel apart to clean / lube like one of these. What goes where? / what is this? This reel is not for jacking the jaw on an eight lb flounder. ~ $100. I am sure shimano makes equally as good reels. This is just my 2 cents worth. best - glenn


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Jest save ur self the time and worrying and get a mitchell 308xe or xe gold and spool it with 10lb braid


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

Pflueger Arbor....NICE for the money !!


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

been using a shimano symetre 3000 for the past two years, i have about 250yrds of 8lb pp on it (with backing).. I've got a few nice trout (for me, 19"-28") on it. the 3000 symetre seems to be small for its size however, maybe the 4000 may fit a 7' rod (mine is on a 6'r). the 3000 is a 6.2:1 and the 4000 is a 5.7:1.. It may be a little fast, but with practice, you will learn to slow your retreive to fit the conditions and the fish.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't worry about the ratios and all that other crap.  It isn't rocket science ...go fishing. Reel slow, reel fast what ever you need to do to make the fish bite.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

The faster the retrieve the better as far as I'm concerned......I use the rod to move the bait not the reel....Shimano all the way for me.


----------

